# The ups and downs of diabetes tech



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2020)

Diabetes UK are running this online virtual event on *15th December* for anyone interested in diabetes tech.





__





						Webinar registration October 2020 - mailing list
					





					eu.eventscloud.com
				




@Odette DUK has more information if anyone has questions


----------



## Bicycle (Dec 9, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Diabetes UK are running this online virtual event on *15th December* for anyone interested in diabetes tech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

The questions on the registration form don't seem to match the topic, and also it refers to the event in August - it's a bit confusing. I answered the registration questions about my child who does happen to have Type 1, but I didn't think this Diabetes Tech session was particularly aimed at parents/children? 

Thanks,
Linsay, T1, Sheffield.


----------

